# 5+2 vs 4+3 offset wheels?



## Iceman83 (Jul 5, 2010)

My question is that will this 5+2 offset work with 31's on an 08 Outlander, Buddy is running all the same things I am and is running 4+3 MSA wheels with 31s just perfect. I am wanting to run the HD2's but believe they only come in a 5+2..... Whats the word guys YA-NA-MAYBE?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I would take a look at the buddy's machine and not the yours will stick out an inch less but will stick in an inch more. Is there room for that? Probably...but take a long look.


----------

